# Trying to grow TikTok hair for NT



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Current hair:





Goal:




Yes i am aware it looks like a dead weasel on his head but as someone unfortunate enough to be a teenager in the 2020s this is ''NT''/normal. Girls go crazy for it and i've experienced it firsthand, i had slightly similar hair at 16/17.


----------



## Thongmasta (May 22, 2022)




----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Thongmasta said:


>


the state of looksmax in 2022

i'd rather have had a dnrd ngl


----------



## Deleted member 19609 (May 22, 2022)

Thongmasta said:


>


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

anya said:


>



Joined
Nov 6, 2021

Joined
May 15, 2022

how the hell did they let you greycels in. did you provide the shittest joke of a post for a join reason as well?


----------



## metagross (May 22, 2022)

Good choice. Hair halo is real


----------



## Deleted member 19609 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Joined
> Nov 6, 2021
> 
> Joined
> ...


greycel


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

metagross said:


> Good choice. Hair halo is real


Yeah i've had girls simping on my hair before

Also on my voice (used to fraud it corpse husband tier)

Yet they were ALWAYS already in a relationship and i had NO GAME


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

anya said:


> greycel


under 500 posts and STILL negative post to rep

can't say i don't know why


----------



## Deleted member 19609 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> under 500 posts and STILL negative post to rep
> 
> can't say i don't know why


Posts 20,360
Reputation 19,530


----------



## BoneDensity (May 22, 2022)

how old are you?


----------



## playboicarti (May 22, 2022)

bro trying to grow a mop


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

anya said:


> Posts 20,360
> Reputation 19,530


yeah that's a ratio 0,96 compared to 0,88 with a post count difference of over 20,000

bit of a difference don't you think


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> under 500 posts and STILL negative post to rep
> 
> can't say i don't know why


youre the long lost brothers then


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> how old are you?


I'm 18, a lot older than faggots like these


Thongmasta said:


>





anya said:


>





playboicarti said:


> bro trying to grow a mop


Can't describe how glad i am i don't go to high school with chumps like these


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> youre the long lost brothers then


?


----------



## Deleted member 19609 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah that's a ratio 0,96 compared to 0,88 with a post count difference of over 20,000
> 
> bit of a difference don't you think


autism


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

anya said:


> autism


Don't worry, I could tell right away.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


>


mad gay, don't do this. long hair isn't a bad thing, but once it covers your eyes it is too much


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> mad gay, don't do this.


why


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> why


hair covering your eyes makes you look like an insecure gay-boy. strong eye-contact = everything


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> hair covering your eyes makes you look like an insecure gay-boy. strong eye-contact = everything


sounds like some cringe psl pseudoscience

aside from that my irl personality is unhinged and low inhib af, especially paired with my voice which is still deep even tho i don't fraud it anymore

besides a lot of girls like that aesthetic anyway


----------



## beau (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> sounds like some cringe psl pseudoscience
> 
> aside from that my irl personality is unhinged and low inhib af, especially paired with my voice which is still deep even tho i don't fraud it anymore
> 
> besides a lot of girls like that aesthetic anyway













get this


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

beau said:


> View attachment 1692512
> View attachment 1692513
> View attachment 1692514
> 
> get this


looks like what i posted but worse


----------



## Umbra (May 22, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> mad gay, don't do this. long hair isn't a bad thing, but once it covers your eyes it is too much


can relate, my fringe is so long it covers my eyes and have to push it upwards so i can see, not to mention short sides and giga long hair on top that covers your eyes = retarded. Some people said it looks good on me while others told me to cut it shorter (since it looks weird cause it covers my eyes and the sides and top arent balanced length wise, someone told me the barber cut my hair with a bowl)

Will cut it on monday thankfully


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Umbra said:


> can relate, my fringe is so long it covers my eyes and have to push it upwards so i can see, not to mention short sides and giga long hair on top that covers your eyes = retarded. Some people said it looks good on me while others told me to cut it shorter (since it looks weird cause it covers my eyes and the sides and top arent balanced length wise, someone told me the barber cut my hair with a bowl)
> 
> Will cut it on monday thankfully


show pics


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (May 22, 2022)

looks trash, should be shorter


----------



## johneffen (May 22, 2022)

bro ur not fooling anyone ur hairlines in the middle of ur head


----------



## johneffen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Foreverbrad (May 22, 2022)

This shit only works if you have a mogger jaw.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

johneffen said:


> bro ur not fooling anyone ur hairlines in the middle of ur head





johneffen said:


> View attachment 1693683


No it's just a bad layering job


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> This shit only works if you have a mogger jaw.


i disagree, guy in OP has a tiny narrow skull and narrow jaw and is still simped on

Regardless my jaw is very good so it's fine


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Sorken said:


> looks trash, should be shorter


girls have never said this


----------



## Constantin Denis (May 22, 2022)

Reminder this is op




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

Constantin Denis said:


> Reminder this is op
> View attachment 1693812


Genuinely caged

Well at least this guy


johneffen said:


> bro ur not fooling anyone ur hairlines in the middle of ur head


knows i have a normal hailrine now


----------



## Exercise4cel (May 22, 2022)

Your hair is too short, at the top. Grow it out, and make sure to get trims every now and then so your hair grows nice and healthy.


----------



## johneffen (May 22, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> Genuinely caged
> 
> Well at least this guy
> 
> knows i have a normal hailrine now


mah bad bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 22, 2022)

johneffen said:


> mah bad bro


ye


----------



## chawaje (May 23, 2022)

wtf this hairstyle is gay ngl get a buzzcut or keep this cause it looks ok


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 23, 2022)

chawaje said:


> wtf this hairstyle is gay ngl get a buzzcut or keep this cause it looks ok


I am way too neotenous for buzzcut


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (May 23, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> girls have never said this


enjoy looking like an insecure lowT retard just for temporary 16yr old appeal that have no brain. If that's your target group you should do this cut. Otherwise do it a bit shorter/not hiding eyes (check Elosanta, streamer, even then probably a bit shorter)


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 23, 2022)

Sorken said:


> enjoy looking like an insecure lowT retard just for temporary 16yr old appeal that have no brain. If that's your target group you should do this cut. Otherwise do it a bit shorter/not hiding eyes (check Elosanta, streamer, even then probably a bit shorter)


i want younger actually

who the fuck dates a woman for brain


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (May 23, 2022)

RODEBLUR said:


> i want younger actually
> 
> who the fuck dates a woman for brain


how old are you? would explain both these statements


----------



## RODEBLUR (May 23, 2022)

Sorken said:


> how old are you? would explain both these statements


i'm not a minor i can tell you this


----------



## Deleted member 23586 (Nov 10, 2022)

.


----------



## LongForgotten (Nov 11, 2022)

Lol wat n kneus


----------

